

Paul Graham speaking on SXSW panel today and YC meetup after - Harj
http://ycombinator.posterous.com/pg-speaking-on-sxsw-panel-today-at-330-yc-mee

======
jl
I will miss seeing everyone there!! Baby George and I will have a "milk" toast
in celebration. Have a fabulous time.

------
jlangenauer
Not that it adds much value as a comment, but I'm sitting in the panel now
waiting for it to start.

(If only there was a web service you could use to send short, meaningless
comments like that. Just 140 characters or so, say.)

------
thinkbohemian
Anyone excited about going to the meetup or the panel? I don't know that i've
seen a story stay on the front page with zero comments for two hours before!

~~~
pg
Having few comments doesn't make a story rank lower.

~~~
thinkbohemian
I wasn't making a causation verses correlation fallacy, i just thought it was
interesting.

------
brandnewlow
In the audience. Pumped. Is the meetup for YC only or can us lowly hn-ers
attend as well?

~~~
jl
HN-ers are most defnitely welcome!

~~~
brandnewlow
Thanks. I went, met lots of cool people and was there to witness PG and Ashton
Kutcher holding court outside the bar. I expected to see weirdness at SXSW and
have, but that was up there.

------
jlangenauer
pg just walked in. If you want to see any of the Twitter backchannel for the
session, search for #seedacc.

------
wmf
YC meetup vs. Jaron Lanier? Maybe I'll be late.

------
hristov
Is SXSW a movie festival?

~~~
natrius
Film/Music/Interactive. The film portion lasts the whole two weeks.
Interactive is the first week, music is the second.

<http://sxsw.com>

~~~
_delirium
Is the interactive thing being big a recent development? Back when I lived in
Texas (1996-2000), I thought of it as a film/music festival, and didn't know
it even had a tech component.

